
TC50: Short On Cash? Startups Can Trade Goods And Services - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/14/tc50-short-on-cash-startups-can-trade-goods-and-services-instead-of-money-on-theswop/
======
patio11
I would be very scared about the long-term prospects of a company whose
customers were _defined_ by "inability to pay for goods and services critical
to our business needs."

The whole startups-targeting-startups thing strikes me as a bit of Valley-
thinking, too. Its like people think there is a parallel virtual economy where
there is an entire ecosystem of venture capital, startups receiving venture
capital, startups servicing startups receiving venture capital, web designers
working for startups servicing startups receiving venture capital, etc etc,
and _no one has to actually sell anything to real people at any point_. I
think this virtual economy is a consensual fantasy which crashes with reality
every couple of years.

------
dfranke
Botha took the words out of my mouth:

 _Roelof Botha: I don’t like it. Money was invented for a reason, we’ve seen
people try to use beans etc. and it doesn’t work. I wouldn’t invest._

What problem does this company solve that banks and bond markets don't solve
with incomparably greater efficiency?

------
michaelkeenan
Interesting...bartering might help you avoid taxes and regulations.

